# "Secret" Intel Haswell 4.5W



## Sasqui (Jun 12, 2013)

They are oficially on the mobile chip offensive:



> While Intel has been bragging that its latest "Haswell" designs can be configured to have a 6W "SDP" (which basically means "when the chip is behind the glass, throttle/manage the frequencies so that the chip does not consume more than 6W on average"), it seems that the company has actually been a little shy in its PR statements. Intel's own data sheet acknowledges the existence of yet another "Haswell" - a 4.5W SDP part.



http://seekingalpha.com/article/1495912-intel-has-a-secret-version-of-haswell?source=google_news


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 12, 2013)

i still doubt the graphical capabilities of this chip.
they may get it on the performance front, but mobile chips are are valued on both, the graphical, and computational performance.
AMDs jaguar seems to be the better choice here.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> AMDs jaguar seems to be the better choice here.



They aren't really the same, the i5/i7 has significantly more power in terms of cpu, which is what 80% of regular people want.

And most of the older games run quite well on HD3000/4000 so if you want to run crysis or something on a laptop go ahead, but for starcraft etc intel will do fine


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> They aren't really the same, the i5/i7 has significantly more power in terms of cpu, which is what 80% of regular people want.
> 
> And most of the older games run quite well on HD3000/4000 so if you want to run crysis or something on a laptop go ahead, but for starcraft etc intel will do fine



This isn't an i5/i7 this is a 4.5w mobile chip.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> This isn't an i5/i7 this is a 4.5w mobile chip.



Well nor is a jaguar chip, hence why I brought it up


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> Well nor is a jaguar chip, hence why I brought it up



Ummm wrong.



> Jaguar architecture (Kabini and Temash)
> 
> In January 2013 the Jaguar-based Kabini and Temash APUs were unveiled as the successors of the Bobcat-based Ontario, Zacate and Hondo APUs.[42][43][44] *The Kabini APU is aimed at the low-power, subnotebook, netbook, ultra-thin and small form factor markets, the Temash APU is aimed at the tablet, ultra-low power and small form factor markets.*[44] The 2 to 4 Jaguar cores of the Kabini and Temash APUs feature numerous architectural improvements regarding power requirement and performance, such as support for newer x86-instructions, a higher IPC, a CC6 power state mode and clock gating.[45][46][47] Kabini and Temash are AMD's first, and also the first ever quad-core x86 based SoCs.[48] The integrated Fusion Controller Hubs (FCH) for Kabini and Temash are codenamed "Yangtze" and "Salton" respectively.[49] The Yangtze FCH features support for two USB 3.0 ports, two SATA 6 Gbit/s ports, as well as the xHCI 1.0 and SD/SDIO 3.0 protocols for SD-card support.[49] Both chips feature DirectX 11.1-compliant GCN-based graphics as well as numerous heterogeneous system architecture (HSA) improvements.[42][43] Both chips come in 28 nm with a FT2 BGA package at TSMC and are released on May, 23rd.[45][50][51]
> 
> The PlayStation 4 and Xbox One, were revealed to both be powered by 8-core semi-custom Jaguar-derived APUs.














Jaguar based cores will replace the bobcat cores for the 4.5w part AKA hondo.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 6, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Ummm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was under the impression the Kabini was a 15watt APU and since they are using similar things in the consoles that number seemed to tally, 4.5w just seemed too low, thank you for that info


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I was under the impression the Kabini was a 15watt APU and since they are using similar things in the consoles that number seemed to tally, 4.5w just seemed too low, thank you for that info



Nope go AMD's HSA they can take cores as they please now  Want to turn a 15w quad core into a 4.5w dual core? Boom done.


----------



## Zygmunt (Jul 19, 2013)

*Intel new chip*

Intel is popular company in micro chips. Now Samsung will use an Intel processor in the latest model of its popular Galaxy tablets, an important breakthrough for the world’s biggest chip maker by revenues.
Lifestyle
Glenvale Supported Living
182-184 Hursley Road Toowoomba QLD 4350 Australia
Phone : +61 1300 765 051
http://www.glenvalesupportedliving.com.au/
Providing community aged care supported living housing in Toowoomba, the Glenvale Villas are the perfect option for your loved ones, if they need a little extra help with daily living.


----------

